# Simpleshot Torque Slingshot Review



## CanH8r




----------



## bigron

sweet shooter


----------



## GrayWolf

Great review and shooting. Looks like Nathan has another winner in his line up.

Todd


----------



## SimpleShot

Thanks for testing the slingshot for us for the last few weeks. It took quite some time ironing out all the design details and the final product is even better than the one we gave you back in October. Keep an eye on your mailbox friend!


----------



## Northerner

I like the design! Excellent! Axe type handle, non-rounded throat bottom, low profile forks, flat top forks, straight fork sides with generous edge rounding, and handle stippling. This one should become very popular.

What is the outside fork width... overall frame length... width at top of handle???

Cheers


----------



## SimpleShot

All the details regarding sizing is right here


----------



## SmilingFury

Great review.


----------



## Jacktrevally

Good review.


----------



## bmlodge

Looks cool Nathan and good review. One question though, are the flip clips compatible with this?


----------



## e~shot

Great & honest review!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Nice review!


----------



## SimpleShot

bmlodge said:


> Looks cool Nathan and good review. One question though, are the flip clips compatible with this?


With some DIY modifications to the FlipClip, they can work on the Torque, but the Torque was NOT designed around the FlipClip and is not compatible without some modding on the end user's part.


----------



## NaturalFork

Nice review! Love the canh8r vids.


----------



## Devil'sRival

I got the email yesterday and immediately said I want that slingshot. I'll have one in green hopefully before Christmas. I haven't shot looped tubes so I like that it takes flat bands just in case I don't care for the tubes.

I had the same question about the flip clips. Thanks for the reply, I'll grab a set to modify and see how they work with the torque.


----------



## TSM

Excellent review, Jeff! Gonna have to wait till payday but I think I know what I'm getting (myself) for Christmas this year.


----------



## leon13

Thanks for that good revue/video
Cheers


----------



## Tremoside

*Thank you very much Canh8r! *

*You made an excellent and straight review on the Torque!*

Have to say I use ZipTies a lot for mounting flats. When the tips were designed it was an important part in the idea. Traditional grooves for wrap and tuck method are mostly pretty straight. When you want to use a ZipTie on these it usually not working so well. If the groove is arched and rounded at the corners the ZipTie can bend without additional tension and the force can be evenly distributed.

In conclusion. The Torque can work well with ZipTies. You have to make sure you're using industrial Zips for this and not decorative pieces (mostly colored versions). The most reliable versions are mostly made of polyamid (PA6 industry standard, check the label of the package) usually black or white. The lowest width of the Zip tail is equal or above 3,6mm. The ideal width is between 3,6mm - 5mm.

When using Zip Ties use Safety Glasses all the time! Check mount before start using it and immediately replace the ZipTie if you have a forkhit! Forkhits usually makes invisible wounds on the mount.

Nowadays I use this method for all my protos and printed frames.

Made a few pictures about an earlier version of the Torque. It's a 3D print but groves and tips are identical. Please note the mount is for right hand hold in this case. On the second image you can see the curvature that helps to distribute force along.



















Hope I shared valuable info on the design!

Have nice day,

Tremo


----------

